# Houses that are very close to a stadium?



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

Got an idea from a radio show in Scotland which was discussing houses that are very close to football stadiums and how it is affecting property prices etc. (houses close to emirates stadium in london are going up apparently)

Anyway please post photos of houses close to stadiums around the world for my viewing pleasure...

Particularly ones with views of the actual inside of the stadium


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres a few...

STARKS PARK, KIRKCALDY, SCOTLAND (RAIT ROVERS)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rO-NnKHYMr4/S1tow1603HI/AAAAAAAABJg/NqbtEef7KJs/s320/DSCF0898.JPG

BRISBANE ROAD, LONDON, ENGLAND (LEYTON ORIENT)
http://blog.core10.co.uk/img/leyton_orient_2006_2007/leyton_orient_vs_nottingham_forest_2.jpg


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Do they pay for the free watching? I'm not joking. That's what I was wondering.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Carrerra said:


> Do they pay for the free watching? I'm not joking. That's what I was wondering.


At Emirates the only thing they could watch is the fans coming and going.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

West Ham and Charlton spring to mind. There are two tower blocks close to at least one of the corners iirc. Also, weren't there flats at the one of the corners of Highbury where fans could see some of the pitch?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope that the overpricing in the property really happens because I live next to one of the 2014 WC stadiums. :lol:
But here in Brazil we have some stadiums that you can see the pitch from the houses.









*Estádio Independência- Belo Horizonte-MG* -This picture was taken from a building and you also can see the pitch from some of the houses all around the stadium. There is even people who use their balcony as VIP sectors selling tickets.:nuts:









*Estádio dos Aflitos - Recife-PE-* Check the flags on that building. The fans should die for living in this building:lol:


----------



## eagle in sky (Feb 9, 2010)

Antalya Atatürk Stadium



Giresun Atatürk Stadium



Denizli Atatürk Stadium


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ so basically Atatürk means "flanked with buildings" in turkish?

J/K


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Petco Park is flanked by hotels and condos. 


















I have a friend who lives in Icon which is the condo tower in the picture above and every resident can bring two guests to watch games from the rooftop for free.


----------



## del_boy (Jun 23, 2009)

It doesn't give a view of the pitch, but this is the entrance to Luton Town's Kenilworth Road Stadium.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/193045


----------



## RaiderATO (Jan 6, 2010)

Wrigley Field - Chicago, Illinois, USA

Right Field









Left Field









Rooftop views


















The buildings across the street sell seats in the stands constructed on their roofs.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

What? Buildings across the street? Sorry man but I can't take my eyes off the girls. :nuts:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Who are those girls? Are they taking a pose for some commercial promotion?


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Raymond James Stadium is near residential homes.

Don't have pics though.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Carrerra said:


> Who are those girls? Are they taking a pose for some commercial promotion?


Does it matter? :naughty:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

There's a few high-rises close to Melbourne's Etihad stadium









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joostresink/5549860106/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evolverealestate/5409389987/sizes/l/


----------



## Djakza (Aug 15, 2009)

Stadion Karadjordje,Serbia:


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Åråsen Stadion in Norway has apartments inside the stadium, behind the end stands.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Stade Du Pays de Charleroi :

The building kissing the stand is a hospital














































Charleroi - Standard de Liège (1-0) 27/04/2008


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Stadium Anderlecht


----------



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Estadio George Capwell is located in the dense urban center of the city of Guayaquil. There are houses all around it, though none taller than a stand.










(Also check out the steepness of both upper end stands. And they're standing room only!)

The stadium in my town in Ecuador (called Portoviejo) also has buildings nearby, though not quite as constricted as the Capwell; in fact there's a a few, or at least one building from where you can see the field.









(picture taken from that building I mentioned)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46099709 (too big to paste it here, you can see the houses around)


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

MrYoung said:


> Åråsen Stadion in Norway has apartments inside the stadium, behind the end stands.


Inside the stadium? It doesn't look like they are inside it to my eyes.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

in Ireland stadiums are usually originally built on the outskirts of a town/city but the cities sprawl around it making them very close to the stadiums..

Some examples


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Apartments across from Yankee Stadium (old and new)








Old
















New


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Housing in Egypt, touching the turnstiles and the back of stands:


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to live closer to the field of play than people do at Brisbane Road (home of Leyton Orient FC)... unless you lived underground!




























I remember when my team were playing there a few seasons ago, a couple of our fans were thrown out... so they managed to bribe one of the residents to let them watch the game from their balcony instead


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

This is in Cluj, CFR Stadium in a neighborhood of houses. 


































The big problem is that the neighborhood is located on a hill and when games are played, the crowd fills the streets and it's impossible to get home.


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

Two that spring to mind are Grays Athletic and Club Deportiu Esportiu in Barcelona.

Grays Athletic (link too big to post directly)

At Grays, who nearly got into the Football League a few years back before the cash ran out, there used to be a guy who would stand on his balcony and ring a bell when Grays scores. Naturally CUFC lost 5-3 and he had a few suggestions of where the bell might be better located!

And Esportiu, who are in the Spanish 4th tier (I think):

Thousands of people must have a view over their ground in Barcelona


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beautifull pictures people, compliments!


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Carrerra said:


> Inside the stadium? It doesn't look like they are inside it to my eyes.


The roof structure is connected to the apartment building. If you look at this photo taken from the air you can see that the apartments are a part of the stadium complex.










Heres the view from one of the corner apartments.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> There's a few high-rises close to Melbourne's Etihad stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad it has a roof...


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

This is Rayo Vallecano stadium: next year in First Division. Barça and Real Madrid have historically suffered in that stadium because of the narrow field


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

limerickguy said:


> in Ireland stadiums are usually originally built on the outskirts of a town/city but the cities sprawl around it making them very close to the stadiums..
> 
> Some examples


What are you on about? Croke Park and Lansdowne were always in the heart of the city.:nuts:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

DaveyCakes said:


> What are you on about? Croke Park and Lansdowne were always in the heart of the city.:nuts:


LOL that is what I was thinking as well and I'm not even from Ireland.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

pozinhossc said:


> This is Rayo Vallecano stadium: next year in First Division. Barça and Real Madrid have historically suffered in that stadium because of the narrow field


some pictures


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

DaveyCakes said:


> What are you on about? Croke Park and Lansdowne were always in the heart of the city.:nuts:


Historically, that's actually probably true.

Nearly all of the 100+ year old sites in the midst of houses we see today were actually built on undeveloped land. The houses came afterwards.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Carrow Road, home of Norwich City has some apartments that were redeveloped on a car park have top floor flats that you can see the pitch from


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Rev Stickleback said:


> Historically, that's actually probably true.
> 
> Nearly all of the 100+ year old sites in the midst of houses we see today were actually built on undeveloped land. The houses came afterwards.


 Not just 100+, others like Mestalla or Bernabeu were simply like a new stadium at the edge these days, but since the cities grew and the stadiums needed to be expanded they also took a steeper form because of the lack of space. I don't think the same was there for Highbury though, for example.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Cruz azul Stadium and Plaza de Toros (Bull ring stadium)




















Azteca Stadium









CU Stadium









Sports Palace










Toreo 4 Caminos (Bull Ring Stadium 2)


----------



## steffi16 (Apr 7, 2011)

They are totally great. I love their styles.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Estadio Jalisco in Guadalajara, the former home of Club Deportivo Guadalajara a.k.a. Chivas. There's no parking space or any near by metro station.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> Not just 100+, others like Mestalla or Bernabeu were simply like a new stadium at the edge these days, but since the cities grew and the stadiums needed to be expanded they also took a steeper form because of the lack of space. I don't think the same was there for Highbury though, for example.


Highbury was a strange case. Their owner ran down the club to limit opposition to moving well away from the club's supporters, and the deliberately chose to place them in a densely populated area.

He then ...err... "persuaded" the football league to move them from Division 2 into the top division when football resumed after WWI.

It'd be a scandal if it happened today, but it's largely forgotten now.


Two good ones for being cramped are Grimsby and Swansea's old Vetch Field.





















Here's a whole collection of similar pics
http://www.englishheritageimages.com/where_they_used_to_play_collection/photo/9157.html


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Im surprised no one has mentioned Luton Town yet. The entrance to the away end (to the right) is through the houses behind the stand.


----------



## thenightdriver (Jul 17, 2008)

Italy:
Parma Tardini stadium




















Reggio Calabria Granillo stadium


----------



## dooby59 (Apr 13, 2010)

The new stadium is built in Valenciennes in the middle of a residential area of ​​the city​​:


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

The stadium of my local team was originally built on the edge of town, but subsequent growth around the 1930's meant it became completely enclosed by terraced houses.










Infact the houses are so close to our stadium that Gordon Road Dissects at a weird angle, meaning one of our stands has one end taller than the other as you can see here.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Bobby Dorr*

During the 1930s, Chicago Cubs groundskeeper Bobby Dorr lived in a 6 room apartment _at_ Wrigley Field! The building still exists and is located adjacent to the LF gate.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Judge Roy Hofheinz*

Judge Roy Hofheinz had an apartment at the Astrodome in Houston that overlooked right field. It also included a Presidential Suite.

billiards area









Presidential Suite


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

I would've said practically every older stadium in the UK was built right in the middle of terraced housing areas.

Wouldn't be a traditional British stadium without it to be honest.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bislett Stadion, Oslo, Norway. 


Bislett Stadion - Bislett Games 2009 by aktivioslo, on Flickr

Should be possible to see the stadion in the upper left corner.

St. Hanshaugen by wilhelmja, on Flickr


----------



## dooby59 (Apr 13, 2010)

Liverpool Stadium, Anfield Road, is also a lot in this area :


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Firhill Arena, Glasgow:


----------



## Werkself (Jan 7, 2011)

Same with the *BayArena* of *Bayer 04 Leverkusen*, which is located in the middle of the city, fortunately with a lot of trees.

our club has a lot of problems, because german laws are very strict with noise parkings and crowds, so that most teams of the Bundesliga have moved their stadias out of the city in the middle of nowhere.

I am quite happy with the culture we have kept here, going into a pub before a game and than just across the street in the terrace. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

trmather said:


> I would've said practically every older stadium in the UK was built right in the middle of terraced housing areas.
> 
> Wouldn't be a traditional British stadium without it to be honest.


They'd have most likely been built on green field sites. The houses would have come afterwards


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

mrakbaseball said:


> Judge Roy Hofheinz had an apartment at the Astrodome in Houston that overlooked right field. It also included a Presidential Suite.
> 
> billiards area
> 
> ...


Any of that still there in the Astrodome?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder why no-one has mentioned Craven Cottage yet.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought that the 'cottage' at Craven Cottage is a part of the ground, rather than a private residence that happens to overlook the stadium? Isn't it the club house / changing rooms of the stadium or something like that? 

In a similar vein, however, the old Lansdowne Road had the clubhouses of Lansdowne RFC and Wanderers RFC on either side of the old West Stand. Can't find a picture of the Lansdowne clubhouse but here are two of the Wanderers' clubhouse:


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

NeilF said:


> I thought that the 'cottage' at Craven Cottage is a part of the ground, rather than a private residence that happens to overlook the stadium? Isn't it the club house / changing rooms of the stadium or something like that?


It's the changing rooms/offices, in the same tradition of cricket pavillions.

It is in a residential area, with houses just across a street from the ground, but that applies to probably around two thirds of the grounds in England.


One different one is Goodison Park. It's not so obvious now, since they re-roofed the stadium, but one corner of the ground has a church in it.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 11, 2009)

Is my memory playing tricks on me when I believe there used to be houses in the corner between stands at White Hart Lane? A recent stand at Anfield was built on the site of demolished terraced houses; a process that continues today if you look at the difference between satellite and streetview maps. Swansea's Vetch Field was remarkable for the odd angles of the surrounding roads compared to the ground. And finally, one end of Gillingham's Gordon Road stand used to be an open terrace, with various legends about the ball being kicked out of play and through the front windows of houses.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Faustus said:


> Is my memory playing tricks on me when I believe there used to be houses in the corner between stands at White Hart Lane?


Not since the 1930s, although you could see houses across the street through the gaps between the stands.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

*Misr Al Maqasa, Fayoum, Egypt*

Tenants being offered a free view behind the East Stand:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

*Quos, Egypt*

Bordering on the touchline:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Faustus said:


> Is my memory playing tricks on me when I believe there used to be houses in the corner between stands at White Hart Lane?


White Hart Lane 1966, top right corner?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> White Hart Lane 1966, top right corner?


I guess it's my memory that's dodgy then.

I went there many times in the 80s, and don't remember those at all!


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Scba said:


> Any of that still there in the Astrodome?


I don't think so. The apartment was removed when the Astrodome's capacity was increased in 1989.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the old picture of White Hart Lane.

No disrespect to the people of Quos, but their football ground looks like a prison yard.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Faustus said:


> Thanks for the old picture of White Hart Lane.
> 
> No disrespect to the people of Quos, but their football ground looks like a prison yard.


How appropriate. Quos is an agricultural stopping place on the Nile stretch between Qena and Luxor. Their humble locals are infamously tagged *‘ghattafeen ittawoi’*, a phonetic Arabic notation for ‘hat thieves’.

Local Quos rascals would habitually snatch the hats from people on a train, departing from the local station, by jumping the compartments. It resulted in a flourishing local hat trade, now vanished with the so-called ‘tarboosh’ no longer being fashionable. Tarboosh is derived from the Persian ‘sar poosh’, meaning ‘covered head’. 

Here's a picture of the inmates:


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

Amateurs...

This is 'Cerámica' stadium in Villareal (Spain).








Gmaps


----------



## Florio (Oct 31, 2014)

And this is Stadio Celeste, in Messina









Google Maps


Trova attività commerciali locali, visualizza mappe e trova indicazioni stradali in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------

